# My New Ride...2008 Cervelo RS



## BullzeyeNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I just got my new bike back from the bike shop after a fitting today. I cant wait to take it out for a spin. It looks like it will be a lot of fun.

2008 Cervelo RS frame with Reynolds Assault clincher wheelset and Campy Chorus 11 speed groupo.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

thats good lookin'

I wish Zipp made carbon clinchers


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## AMP01 (Jan 16, 2009)

That is sweet! How much does it weigh?

Cheers,

AMP01


----------



## BullzeyeNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

With Pedals, computer, and cages...17.1


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

Zipp does make carbon clinchers.

Best, John


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

clinchers with carbon braking surface? 
I didn't think so?


----------



## Hammertoe (May 12, 2008)

Nice bike...


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

NICE...I have an '08 RS with Assaults and RED. I rode if for a while with all the stickers, but if you want to make it look even better, take off the cobblestone sticker and CSC stickers on top tube and remove all the stickers off the wheels except the 'Reynolds' stickers.


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

The Zipp clinchers don't have a carbon
braking surface.

Best, John


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

3T fork did not come with your bike?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Beautiful Bike.
Nicely set-up!
Enjoy!


----------



## skystak (Jul 17, 2008)

just ordered mine, what fork came with 08 model you just got? Also, why Campy? I notced someone got RED, do you like them?


----------



## BullzeyeNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Mine did not come with a fork (got it as a demo on Ebay) so I used a Reynolds Ouzo Pro that I had on another bike. It handles great. 

I picked Campy because it has never let me down.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

great looking ride - and nice parts pick! Very close to what I would choose - Thompson seatpost, Campy Chorus, and the Reynolds Assault are very nice together.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

MCF said:


> NICE...I have an '08 RS with Assaults and RED. I rode if for a while with all the stickers, but if you want to make it look even better, take off the cobblestone sticker and CSC stickers on top tube and remove all the stickers off the wheels except the 'Reynolds' stickers.


Do you have a pic with those stickers removed? The pics in the other thread still have them.

I may get a 2008 RS as there are some good bargains around and from what I can tell, the frame itself is unchanged for '09 other than the decals.


----------

